# options for hosting a local dns that filters host?



## aimeec1995 (Jan 11, 2020)

what are my options for something on freebsd that can function as either a dns or local vpn that can block certain hosts (for ads?) 

i have seen a tutorial for dnscrypt but it is not whole, it is outdated and many parts of it are missing so i am at a loss with it


----------



## pinned (Jan 11, 2020)

Unbound + void-zones-tools


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jan 12, 2020)

pinned said:


> Unbound + void-zones-tools



thanks i will check it out when i am free


----------

